# Report: Gary Payton is a candidate for Bucks, Lakers assistant coach



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The Racine Journal Times reports that Hall of Fame former All-Star Supersonic and Fox Sports 1 commentator Gary Payton is a candidate for an assistant coaching position with both the Los Angeles Lakers and the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> Payton has been a mentor for several players in recent years including Raptors guard DeMar DeRozan. It's a little surprising that he'd be interested in an assistant position over his current Fox Sports 1 position, especially considering that apparently, based off what's gone on with Jason Kidd, Steve Kerr, and Derek Fisher over the past year, you don't actually need any experience in order to get a head coaching position.
> 
> But Payton provides a wealth of experience and a keen insight into the game, especially for guards. He'd be valuable to have on a staff. Both teams should consider him as an option.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24638483/report-gary-payton-is-a-candidate-for-bucks-lakers-assistant-coach

I'm a fan of this. :yesyesyes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope he goes to the Bucks. I like Gary, but having Kidd and Payton running a team would be hilarious.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I hope he goes to the Bucks. I like Gary, but having Kidd and Payton running a team would be hilarious.


It will either work wonders for our team or it will go hilariously wrong. :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bubbles said:


> It will either work wonders for our team or it will go hilariously wrong. :laugh:


The only benefit I can see is Gary putting Kidd in his place. He won't put up with Jasons ego trip. 

If he was with an experienced coach it would be great. Guys like that end up being great mentors for the younger players.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

He was pissed when traded here why would he want to coach here now? Does he need a paycheck that bad? I am not a fan of this at all, maybe they should bring redd back an teach these kids how to shoot.


----------

